# Nice Monark, go get it CL ad



## abe lugo (Nov 11, 2017)

https://allentown.craigslist.org/gms/d/man-tics-yard-sale/6329010813.html


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2017)

October 6,7,8


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> October 6,7,8




Yep. Maybe send them a message thru their ad and see if the bike sold. Ya never know until ya know and then it's to late.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2017)

Whoever got that Gumby green Super Deluxe is very lucky. Gorgeous!!


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 11, 2017)

well the ad just happen to still come up. Didn't see that, but you never know.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 11, 2017)

He wanted $1200 for it


----------



## Beads (Nov 12, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> He wanted $1200 for it




I did reply and it is still available. He wants $1300.00 but has a standing offer of $1100.00 by a CABE member.
He offered it to me for $1000.00. I replied and said I would take it ONLY if the standing offer fell through. If I lived closer I would be riding it now.....(


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice looking bike. Seems Monarks are hot lately.


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like some pretty decent quality items at that sale.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 13, 2017)

That Oscar Meyer pedal Weinermobile is certainly killer, surprised nobody mentioned it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 14, 2017)

Close to me. But fizzer has dibs on it I believe. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

